# What music are you walking down aisle to?



## Pingu

What music are you walking down the aisle to?

We are having a civil ceremony and don't really want the traditional wedding march so are looking for ideas :)

xx


----------



## Kimboowee

The mozart one that everybody has at civil ceromonies...

I like it even if it is a tad common!
Not sure what were having while we sign the register but when we leave we're having The Beatles 8 days a week =]


----------



## AJpeartree

I walked down to "At Last" by Etta James. I was married in 2008. =)


----------



## MrsB7

I walked down to a piper playing Highland Cathedral it was fab


----------



## Manda

I walked down to Songbird by All Angels


----------



## im_mi

i walked down to a celtic version of Pachelbel's Canon in D. Very overdone, i know, but that song (and this version especially) gives me shivers all up and down my spine. gorgeous.


----------



## princess_bump

i'm walking down to canon in d - pachelbel too, i just adore it, and have wanted it ever since we decided on the 'amercian wedding' :happydance:


----------



## Sovereign

I love this version!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvtdqPKHk8c&feature=related


----------



## Sovereign

And this version!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrDMp0K2qXs&feature=related


----------



## chuck

dont know what I'm walking down to but we're walking back to Huey Lewis and the News 'Power of Love'

..children of the 80's can you tell? LOL


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I want the wedding march! .. 

If I could afford a church wedding I would've had it but we can't but I'm still having my grand entrance! 

:happydance:

xXx


----------



## africaqueen

Me and Habeeb are getting married on 12th dec this yr in a little church in the village where we live and il be walking down the aisle to "angel" by R.Kelly  we are both huge fans and the words are incrediable  I cant wait! x


----------



## BBonBoard

I used the Forest Gump theme song. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcOt6mfjxeA


----------



## firstLO

I walked down the aisle to "I know you by heart" by Eva Cassidy.


----------



## Omi

Since im having a church wedding im having Handel's Arrival of the Queen of Sheeba' which is on an organ and very upbeat so i think its perfect! :)


----------



## Lilicat

I have made a weird choice (actually our wedding is full of weird stuff so it fits in!). We are having "Hey There Delilah" by The Plain White Ts because it reminds me of how we started out. We were long distance for a long time and we used to talk like that of how it was going to be when we could be together properly. He used to sing that song to me in the car every time I came to visit him in Birmingham.


----------



## sarah1989

We had Canon in D for our wedding march. Our recessional was Friends Forever by Vitamin C. We had a Civil Ceremony.


----------



## Helabela

we got married in church so had traditional walking in, but, just for the randomness (because we are!) we walked out to Aerosmith, walk this way!!


----------



## pinkbutterfly

Hi
I got married in august and also had a civil ceremony.
i walked down the aisle to Eva Cassidy - Somewhere over the rainbow
Good luck finding a song took me ages to find the perfect one but i love this song and is very special to me so went with first instincts.

xx


----------



## Pingu

Thank you all. OH is very keen on walking down to Cannon in D Celtic version. We are then thinking of leaving to the instrumental version of Bryan Adams Everything I do or Heaven. I really like the idea of leaving to Shania Twain From this moment but OH needs persuading!

Our first dance will be to The Greatest Day by Take That :)


----------



## amylk87

Walking in to Canon in D, and walking out to 'Bittersweet Symphony' by the verve - we're having a string quartet.


----------



## PnutProtector

I loved this song when i saw P.S. I Love You and then i stumbled across this version. I contacted the artist and got a copy for my wedding. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu07FaJnQg0


----------



## MoonMuffin

I used Canon in D too, the very same version that my parents used at their wedding so it was special to me.


----------



## pinkbutterfly

They are all lovely songs
I love brian adams so very good choices but shania twain also very good.

We had the greatest day of our life playing as our guests were arriving its beautiful!!
everytime my DH hears it he gets goosebumps remembering the nerves of waiting for me to arrive.
Bless him

xx


----------



## katycam

This is what im having but im scared cos it makes me ball my eyes out everytime i listen to it. Crying now!! :cry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pfgxm0dFgcU


----------



## pinkbutterfly

ah bless yur hun very emotional time

xx


----------



## EstelSeren

I love the background music to this, especially the intro.
<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKJScnpLoAs&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKJScnpLoAs&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>
But I know what the lyrics mean and that Terasbetoni don't do love songs!! The music is so relaxing and beautiful to me but I don't think there is an instrumental only version! How much music is needed to walk down the aisle anyway? The intro's almost 40 seconds long.

Beca :wave:


----------



## kitty1987

I'm walking down the aisle to Gravity by embrace, it's a civil ceremony so didn't want anything traditional


----------



## binxyboo

I walked down the aisle to Prelude to Te Deum by Charpentier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zut9-GInMQA


----------



## Locke

We had Sigure Ros Hoppipolla. Kind of wish we'd had something different now that it's just about everywhere!


----------



## Locke

Sigur*


----------



## Hobnob

I walked down the aisle to this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-Juy0ZYkcY


----------



## netty

we got married in a civil ceremony last june,
i walked in to a moment like this - leona lewis
signed the register to - aerosmith dont wanna miss a thing
walked out to queen - dont stop me now.

all the songs mean alot to us


----------



## Jojazz

We are thinking about having, sixpence none the richer 'kiss me' to walk in to, and take that greatest day for our first dance. 

xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

I walked in to "wind beneath my wings" which my dad chose. We walked out to Jack Johnson's Better together.

x


----------



## Pingu

Jojazz said:


> We are thinking about having, sixpence none the richer 'kiss me' to walk in to, and take that greatest day for our first dance.
> 
> xxx

We are also having take that greatest day for our first dance :thumbup:


----------



## allisonreally

We had Pachelbel's canon in D for signing the register, although for slightly more cynical reasons: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdxkVQy7QLM

And we walked out to Dick Haymes and his Orchestra - That's for me, because it's just perfect.

"I saw you standing under stars and you were something to see. I know what I like and I liked what I saw and I said to myself: that's for me."

Oh, and while we were reading our vows to each other I got the Hamster dance running through my head... because I'm a little insane. :fool::loopy::rofl:


----------



## aries5486

I walked down to from this moment by shania twain and hated it, was presurised into it by famliy and will allways regret it lol. we signed the reg to keith urban -making memories of us! love that song and walked out to savage garden truly madly deeply! xxx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I'm walking down to Music Box, by Mariah Carey! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eva Cassidy - Songbird :D


----------



## chuck

I walked down to something by Eva Cassidy...but the name of the song has gone form my mind (I blame pregnancy)

For the signing Metallica Sabbra Cadabra

Walking back - Huey Lewis and the News Power of Love


----------



## Sooz

We had Dana Glover- It Is You. You may recognise it from Shrek.
I opted to send my BMs first at the last minute so that they walked in to the intro and Dad & I entered once the words started.


----------



## babywatson

I walked out to "from this moment" by shania twain


----------



## brunettebimbo

chuck said:


> I walked down to something by Eva Cassidy...but the name of the song has gone form my mind (I blame pregnancy)
> 
> For the signing Metallica Sabbra Cadabra
> 
> Walking back - Huey Lewis and the News Power of Love

Songbird?


----------



## Heidi

bump- i'm struggling on song choice :(


----------



## booflebump

I'm going down to Pachobels Canon in D - we are having a religious ceremony though x


----------



## SmileyShazza

I walked down the aisle to my favourite piece of piano music Close Cover by Wim Mertens

https://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=cPdVhjXHdfE&a=qG8HJV_aFck&playnext_from=ML

Am not sure how to insert a You Tube video into my post :wacko:


----------



## emmajane

brunettebimbo said:


> chuck said:
> 
> 
> I walked down to something by Eva Cassidy...but the name of the song has gone form my mind (I blame pregnancy)
> 
> For the signing Metallica Sabbra Cadabra
> 
> Walking back - Huey Lewis and the News Power of Love
> 
> Songbird?Click to expand...

Yeah thats the one I walked down to. It was beautiful and started so many tears!!


----------



## mummy to be

We walked down the aisle to - Lonestar - "Amazed"
We signed the paperwork to - Jessica Simpson - "i wanna love you forever".
Walked back down the aisle and had all the Congrats etc to - Shania Twain - "From the moment on".
Our 1st dance was - Beyonce - "Halo" 

:) 
It is super hard to figure out all the songs and things.. Hope you can figure it all out soon. 
GOOD LUCK babe :D


----------



## mummytobe

Oh my, how confused am i ?! I thought the place chose the song for you LOOOOL Now i really am stumped !! and your meant to have music when you sign the paperwork ? eeeeek !!!


----------



## katieandbump

Can you have music if you get married in a church or does it have to be organ or choir?


----------



## Heidi

katieandbump said:


> Can you have music if you get married in a church or does it have to be organ or choir?

You can have a CD played but our rev said its doesn't have as good effect as a organ so tried to put us off it, we're having a CD for when we leave the church x


----------



## BabyQ

We're having a civil ceremony at a lovely Country Hall. Definately Pachebel Canon in D played on the grand piano. (it never fails to make me shiver and weep!) 

I'm still thinking about a song to walk out to, I want something we both like but am still deciding. This has been an interesting thread to read, thanks guys!


----------



## 24/7

Another Canon D couple here!! :D


----------

